# Seed Swap



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

If you have any seeds you want to swap please list them below. Try to give some information about the plant, whether or not it is an heirloom variety and any characteristics of the vegetable or fruit. If someone is interested in swapping with you they can send you a PM so you can exchange addresses and info in private.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Need a like button! Yay Christine!


----------



## kuwaha (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm growing Russian black sunflowers (or is it black russian?) Anyway, really tall - 12-15ft, large heads of grey and black striped seeds. They selfseed in my garden every year and I plant extras too. 
I also have Golden Bantam corn, an heirloom.... lots of heirloom tomatoes but I grow them all together so can't guarantee this years seeds will be the same thing  Im sure there;ll be more at the end of the season too


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I will have tons of stevia seeds for anyone wanting some, just PM me your address. Vicki


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

Vicki, How do you use your stevia ? Do you dry and ground it to powder or make a syrup ? 

I did very little gardening this year due to the drought however I do have a few seeds that I will get together and add to the swap list here


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I dry it in an elcheapo dehydrator (harborfrieght.com) I put screen on the racks so nothing falls through, and dehyrate the leaves and tender stems. I grind it in a coffee grinder and use it. Every time you use it you use less or more since it doesn't have anything else in it...it also shows you how we can't control the potency of any herbs.


----------



## ellie (Nov 17, 2007)

I have some lingonberry seeds I bought in the throughs of enthusiasm, only to realize later that they won't grow in So CA, need mucho chill hours. Anyone in the cold north tell me what you have to trade..I'm really into odd ball edibles.

Also looking for seeds for the shrubs used for spices, allspice or ??????

Thanks!


----------



## ellie (Nov 17, 2007)

Oops, one more...I have seeds (oodles) for red oriental poppies...the kind that get 2-3 feet tall. Trade for something you have?


----------



## papat (Jul 24, 2011)

wanting to buy stevia seed


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Sorry I have no stevia or echinecia left! I belong to several seed saver groups so it goes fast when I offer it up. Vicki


----------



## IndyGardenGal (Jun 11, 2009)

ellie said:


> I have some lingonberry seeds I bought in the throughs of enthusiasm, only to realize later that they won't grow in So CA, need mucho chill hours. Anyone in the cold north tell me what you have to trade..I'm really into odd ball edibles.
> 
> Also looking for seeds for the shrubs used for spices, allspice or ??????
> 
> Thanks!


Oh, I would love some of the berry seeds. I'll have to pull out my stash to see what sorts of odds and ends I have available.


----------



## ellie (Nov 17, 2007)

Sorry, Mary, they're long gone, I should have ammended that notation. But I just got some spice bushes (seeds a lot like allspice) and tho no seed yet, I will have some this fall and would be happy to share!


----------



## IndyGardenGal (Jun 11, 2009)

ellie said:


> Sorry, Mary, they're long gone, I should have ammended that notation. But I just got some spice bushes (seeds a lot like allspice) and tho no seed yet, I will have some this fall and would be happy to share!


Not a problem, I just like trying new things. I am going to try to get some persimmons from the farmer down the road, and maybe swap the seeds from them.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I have some catnip and calendula seeds. Message your addy and I'll send you some. I am looking for pea, bean and tomato...preferably dried on the vine.
Tam


----------

